# Keystone Adds New ‘Helium Technology’ Floorplans



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Keystone RV Co., Goshen, Ind., has added three lighter "Helium Technology" floorplans to its popular Montana high-profile and Cougar mid-profile fifth-wheel series. "We looked at roofs, countertops, frames, sidewalls and found new ways to do it with new materials without sacrificing quality and features," said Aram Koltookian, general manager of Keystone's Montana/Cougar Group. The "Helium" construction process removes up to 1,400 pounds from the standard Montana fifth-wheel, the company reports. For instance, the 33-foot four-slide Montana built with "Helium Technology" featuring Azdel SuperLite sidewalls has a dry weight of 9,400 pounds. Base MSRP's for the Montana Helium are in the mid-$40,000s. At the recent Louisville Show, Keystone also introduced the redesigned Premier by Bullet ultralight travel trailer in 19- to 35-foot lengths, including a 31BH floorplan with an elaborate outdoor kitchen and entertainment center. MSRPs start at $16,500.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I gotta know more about this helium technology... So, are they packing helium bags in the walls and ceilings to make em lighter? lol

Carey


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Makes me wonder how durable it is. Really, can it last for a decade. Can it make it a few times around the country? I know they make strong, lightweight materials but they are usually not cost effective. Guess time will tell. Lets see them back it up with a structural warranty thats worth its weight. Tell them to put up or shut up....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

There are a lot of places on a typical RV to save weight without sacrificing strength or durability. Get a couple of aerospace engineers in there and you would be amazed just how light these things could be made. As battalionchief3 suggests though, at what cost? Personally I think we are entering a new trend in the industry to "add lightness" and downsize. As beautiful as many of the gigantic McRV's are, they really are a lot more than most of us need.

As the auto/truck industry becomes more efficient, so too must the RV industry. Look for more smaller and more efficient RV's in the future, and fewer of the big rigs we have become so accustomed to in the last ten years.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> There are a lot of places on a typical RV to save weight without sacrificing strength or durability. Get a couple of aerospace engineers in there and you would be amazed just how light these things could be made. As battalionchief3 suggests though, at what cost? Personally I think we are entering a new trend in the industry to "add lightness" and downsize. As beautiful as many of the gigantic McRV's are, they really are a lot more than most of us need.
> 
> As the auto/truck industry becomes more efficient, so too must the RV industry. Look for more smaller and more efficient RV's in the future, and fewer of the big rigs we have become so accustomed to in the last ten years.
> 
> ...


X2,

Look at that Dreamliner that just flew. If you can make a carbon fiber airplane, then why are we still stick building RV's???


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nathan said:


> If you can make a *carbon fiber* airplane, then why are we still stick building RV's???


I'll take mine unpainted please!








Wouldn't that give Airstream a run for their money! An icon for the 21st century, the same way Airstream was for the 20th.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> If you can make a *carbon fiber* airplane, then why are we still stick building RV's???


I'll take mine unpainted please!








Wouldn't that give Airstream a run for their money! An icon for the 21st century, the same way Airstream was for the 20th.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Add me to the list!!! My F-350 will tow it...


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If we use enuf helium in the build, could we make tongue weight non existant. Just a thought.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Personally, I think it's about time that the U.S. RV manufacturers become a litle more innovative in areas of design and engineering. For example, look how long it has taken them to come up with the tight turn radius fiver front caps. Still, some manufacturers don't offer one.
I have had the pleasure of attending a few RV shows in Europe. They have had designs over there for years that only a few of the U.S. companies have ever tried to duplicate - and not very well. Many of the units I viewed had awesome, beautiful interiors that resembled a yacht more than an RV.
I hope to see some manufacturer out there take the leap into the next era of new RV designs. Hopefully, one of them will realize that being innovative is not whether or not the bathroom is a side aisle or walk-thru design. That equates to trend - not innovation. 
I hope Keystone will have their new products at the Tampa show. John and I will check them out! Phillip


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Aerospace Engineer here..........

I think the first think I would look at is to quit installing fiber board cabinets. That stuff weighs a bunch and isn't very strong. The same job could be done with honeycomb core sandwich panel like airplane interiors are made from. That could be done for floors too, in stead of wafer board. Walls are already built with aluminum framed, foam filled panels. Unless manufacturers want to start building their frames from aluminum, I don't see a lot more that can be done for weight savings aside from totally removing components.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> Aerospace Engineer here..........
> 
> I think the first think I would look at is to quit installing fiber board cabinets. That stuff weighs a bunch and isn't very strong. The same job could be done with honeycomb core sandwich panel like airplane interiors are made from. That could be done for floors too, in stead of wafer board. Walls are already built with aluminum framed, foam filled panels. Unless manufacturers want to start building their frames from aluminum, I don't see a lot more that can be done for weight savings aside from totally removing components.


honey comb panels have been around and common in airplanes and high end yachts.......... not only could the floor be done this way...... but they should be able to do the roof this way as well......the one pice molded front caps are already becoming common and reducing weight...... it will all come at a price in the beginning....but as it takes over.....the increased prices should become stable as inflation rises.....hopefully making them more affordable.....


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes they will all be at the Tampa show. Have fun!

Carey


----------

